# Non-Resident



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Evening folks,


In the past when taking the CS test you were required to put down the cities and towns you wished to be put on their list (aside from your residence preference)...This time around it did not happen, any insight as to how this will work? something may have been posted but I could've missed it...


Thanks

R


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Asked and answered in the 2013 Civil Service discussion thread (that is pinned at the top of the forum) just the other day.

I hope you have better attention to detail in the future, especially if you want to be a cop.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

